# pro hatch pro cabinet incubator???



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

I just saw these on the pro-hatch site and wondering if any one know anything about them? like how good are they? will we be getting them over here? etc


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

u can buy them from pro rack , i know 2 people who use them incubators


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

shep1979 said:


> u can buy them from pro rack , i know 2 people who use them incubators


 do they work over here? as its 110v in the stats and 240v here?


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

its a UK company , go on pro-racks web site and u will see them for sale there , they are built in the UK with all UK eletrics


----------



## PAULLAURA (Aug 13, 2008)

We use a pro hatch incubator from proracks, based in the UK.

Its a superb incubator, albeit very expensive.:2thumb:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

I use polybox incubators and an old converted fridge. Works very well and cost bu66er all :lol2:


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*hhi*



Caz said:


> I use polybox incubators and an old converted fridge. Works very well and cost bu66er all :lol2:


I totally agree very reliable and very CHEAP


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

me use fridge too, 

:lol2:


----------

